# Someone is nearing 20K



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-cheers: :magic: 
Can you guess??


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

It wouldn't be someone in Oz with a Welsh name by any chance would it:grin:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I know I know, pick me pick me :wave: 

Congrats to dai, do I win a prize :tongue:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Geekgirl said:


> I know I know, pick me pick me :wave:
> 
> Congrats to dai, do I win a prize :tongue:


He wouldn't happen to have a Welsh name and live in Oz would he? Beat you to it so the prize is mine :4-clap:


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

20,000 posts and all of them are useful.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

He hasn't got there yet. Nearly though , so get the party organisedartytime


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Geekgirl said:


> I know I know, pick me pick me :wave:
> 
> Congrats to dai, do I win a prize :tongue:



Come on TJ, I left this one open and you haven't answered. :grin:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

> Come on TJ, I left this one open and you haven't answered.


Would it be me, Im nearing 9k :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Geekgirl said:


> Would it be me, Im nearing 9k :laugh:


That's worth celebrating as well, but there's some one closer.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I am going crazy, I have searched members but cant find anyone over 9k :3-specs:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Geekgirl said:


> I am going crazy, I have searched members but cant find anyone over 9k :3-specs:


TJ, you can use the following url, courtesy of Indoril, to stay updated of TSF's top-100-posters list: http://www.techsupportforum.com/members/list/?order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=100


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Geekgirl said:


> I am going crazy, I have searched members but cant find anyone over 9k :3-specs:



Chris beat you to it I'm afraid.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I thought I checked Ried's posts......good to see a girlie get the recognition :grin: 



> TJ, you can use the following url, courtesy of Indoril, to stay updated of TSF's top-100-posters list: http://www.techsupportforum.com/memb...t=posts&pp=100


Your a doll :smooch:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Geekgirl said:


> I thought I checked Ried's posts......good to see a girlie get the recognition :grin:
> 
> 
> Your a doll :smooch:



The other way to do it is to click on members list in the navigation list at the left of the main page, then click posts. This gives everyones posts in order from top down.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

John, same thing is achieved by the link I gave, as well - it only gives 100-users pages instead of 25 ones. Don't be jealous that TJ thinks I'm a doll... you can't compete there! :wink:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Zazula said:


> John, same thing is achieved by the link I gave, as well - it only gives 100-users pages instead of 25 ones. Don't be jealous that TJ thinks I'm a doll... you can't compete there! :wink:


Oh shucks!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Your both dolls, so no discrimination there :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Geekgirl said:


> Your both dolls, so no discrimination there :grin:


I feel happier now :grin:


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Either you spend your entire life in the forum or you are simply dedicated to helping people. Either way a fine achievement - congrats Dai.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Geekgirl said:


> Would it be me, Im nearing 9k :laugh:


I've just noticed that Glas is neck and neck with you. Who's going to be first? :grin:


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

dai shifted into high gear along time ago, broke his shift key and can't slow down. Hopefully, he'll never find a replacement for it. Many thanks to dai!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

He is awesome ray: ray: ray: Hail to the king !!!!!!!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

I think Dai will get to 19,999 then go on vacation, to keep everyone on their feet with anticipation. :4-compute :4-directo :handball:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:wave: :spinning: :magic: *Congratulations*
*20,001*
ray:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Dai. That's fantastic. :luxhello: artytime :4-cheers:You must have done a lot of posting in the last 18 hours cos I've been watching up until 3 am GMT.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no car so could not get to work and spent the weekend on the computer


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats and thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

dai said:


> no car so could not get to work and spent the weekend on the computer



Perhaps you should post that in TheMatt's thread :grin:


----------

